# elf foamwash tranent



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Anyone used it before. Need to get the 4x4,clean but no chance with the snow. Wonder what they use.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Is that the one as you heading to macmerry? Dunno what they use but they seem to do an alright job, ages since I last used them though. Why not pop in and ask them if it's Wax safe but I would bet on it being autosmart stuff.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

polt said:


> Is that the one as you heading to macmerry? Dunno what they use but they seem to do an alright job, ages since I last used them though. Why not pop in and ask them if it's Wax safe but I would bet on it being autosmart stuff.


Cheers, yes thats the one. Will pop in and ask, let you all know the answer :thumb:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

They use AS stuff, pretty decent i think, need to get mine done too, can you let me know of prices if you go up


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tank. said:


> They use AS stuff, pretty decent i think, need to get mine done too, can you let me know of prices if you go up


Cheers, will prob pop in tomorrow, and let you know.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah a heads up on prices here as well, live in Dunbar and work in Haddington so may pop up after work sometime.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Went past today, not been in yet, looks like £5 for a car. £8 for a 4x4.

Might pop in on way home and ask what they use and get the Hyundai done.


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

I've used them loads in the past. Always been good


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

MINI William said:


> I've used them loads in the past. Always been good


Would you say what they use is wax safe, not had time to pop in and ask yet.


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Kiashuma said:


> Would you say what they use is wax safe, not had time to pop in and ask yet.


Been a while since ive used them but I never noticed any abnormal reduction in beading after I used them. :detailer:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Im gonna go in today, se what its like, wont have a clue about wax or beading as its prob due another coat of wax


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tank. said:


> Im gonna go in today, se what its like, wont have a clue about wax or beading as its prob due another coat of wax


Cool let me know how you get on need to get th 4x4 cleaned its so bad


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Not a great wash, cheap £5 for the car, extra £1 each for wheels and "wax"

The pre spray was left for a bit as i sat watching the brand new kuga infront of me getting a brush wash.

I was then beckoned forward, car was then foamed, not a clue what foam he used but it was on and blasted off immediatly, the wheels were treated with some sort of wheel cleaner, then a quick spray of something out a 5l pump i can only guess was aqua wax, which he didnt spray over the entire car.

Fortunatly no brush was used but i still wouldnt go back. Think i'd prefer the one on ferry road


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Tank. said:


> Not a great wash, cheap £5 for the car, extra £1 each for wheels and "wax"
> 
> The pre spray was left for a bit as i sat watching the brand new kuga infront of me getting a brush wash.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the info. Might just wait until the weekend now see Sun in due rain so can get out and clean it myself.


----------

